# unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten



## melcom (24. März 2008)

hallo,
seit der Version 2.5 (2.5.13.241 aktuell) von Blasc bekomme ich nach beenden von WoW immer die Meldung "unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten". es werde keine Profile aktualisiert usw. ich muss Blasc mittels Task-Manager beenden da die Meldung sonst bis ins Unendliche geht und Blasc sich auch nicht anders mehr beenden laesst. mit der vorherigen Version 2.4 hatte ich dieses Problem nicht. Firewall etc alles eingestellt und nach dem Update auf 2.5 wurde mein Profil auch noch aktualisiert. das Problem besteht nun aber seit zirka 4 Tagen.

Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Jogurth (24. März 2008)

bei mir liegt genau das selbe problem vor.

mitten auf dem bildschirm ein schwarzes ladefenster, schriftzug "BLASC @ Work"  und beim anklicken auf das blascsymbol in der schnellstartleiste erschein "Unbekannter Fehler"

ich nutze Windows Vista Home Edition


----------



## BadKing (24. März 2008)

ich habe auch das problem ! und bei mir läuft XP pro ,wäre echt toll wenn das problem mal beantwortet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf123 (24. März 2008)

hab das problem auch...


----------



## Nachtherrchen (24. März 2008)

Ich ebenfalls.. was meint der Support?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. März 2008)

wie man in den letzen beiträgen der vergangen tage sieht, gibt es zurzeit viele probleme mit blasc.... seit dem update auf 2.5.

da gerade feiertage waren, denke ich mal ab morgen wird an dem problem gearbeitet.


----------



## Unco (25. März 2008)

Hab auch diesen Fehler


----------



## melcom (25. März 2008)

habe noch immer das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach beenden von WoW werden die daten nicht aktualisiert, stattdessen kommt obige fehlermeldung.

lg


----------



## Dusatori (25. März 2008)

hatte das Problem auch, es ist verschwunden als ich erneut eine außnahmeregel in der Firewall einführte - er hing bei mir immer bei baue FTP-Verbindung auf


seid dem bleibt er nciht mehr da hängen und läd alles hoch


----------



## Connery (25. März 2008)

bei mir genau das selbe problem kann nicht mal so Chardaten übertragen


----------



## melcom (25. März 2008)

habe blasc komplett de-installiert. erneut downgeloaded und installiert. nun funktioniert wieder alles. das ist echt seltsam vor allem, da bis vor zirka 4 tagen noch alles einwandfrei lief und ich keine veraenderung an meinem system vorgenommen habe. echt seltsam diese 2.5er version.

/e: nach der de-installation habe ich aber noch den /Blasc/ ordner loeschen muessen da sich dort noch immer files befanden (auch .exe). alles geloescht, neu installiert und wie oben geschrieben, nun funzt es wieder.

lg


----------



## Maladin (26. März 2008)

Was für Plugins nutzt ihr denn?


----------



## Phobius (2. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist ...
Bei mir tritt das gleiche Problem ebenfalls auf.

BLASC ist in der Firewall (Kaspersky) komplett freigegeben. Im Kaspersky-Log erscheint auch keine Meldung, dass der Datentransfer geblockt wird. Das Problem seit dem letzten, automatischen Update von BLASC sporadisch auf. Ab und an geht es einwandfrei, ab und an ist mein Desktop voller Fehlermeldungen (siehe Anhang).

Für mich gibt es keinen erkennbaren Zusammenhang, welcher zu dem Auftreten des Fehlers führt.

Ich nutze folgende BLASC-Plugins

BLASC itself
WoW Charakterplugin
WoW AddOn Plugin

Ich versuche eben eine komplette Neu-Installation von Buffed.

Beim Verbindungstest beim Setup (Einstellung des nicht-vorhandenen Proxys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kommt folgendes bei raus:


> <<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
> >>> HTTP OnDisConnected
> <<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
> <<< HTTP STATUS hsResolving: Resolving hostname www.buffed.de.
> ...




Jetzt werde ich wohl mal ein paar Charaktere einloggen und schauen ob BLASC wieder richtig funktioniert nach dem Re-Install. Feedback wird es natürlich auch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Entschuldigung wegen dem Ausgraben eines alten Threads, aber der trifft genau auf den Fehler bei mir zu.


----------



## Phobius (2. Oktober 2009)

Problem tritt weiterhin auf. Ursache bisher unbekannt.

Zur Überprüfung habe ich mal Kaspersky deaktiviert. Ergebniss bleibt das selbe.


----------



## Diablone (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir kommt auch dauernd "unbekannter Fehler aufgetretet".

in der Main.log steht:

04.10.2009 03:36:43;Fehler;UploadData 34  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0041F7DF in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 7B303349 (EAccessViolation)


----------



## Nathanyel (4. Oktober 2009)

Habe das neuerdings auch, XP Home SP2, keine Plugins außer WoW und Newsfeeds, die ja vorinstalliert sind.

PS: Hmm, es könnte sein dass man den Spam durch Öffnen von BLASC stoppen kann.


----------



## Taschendieb (7. Oktober 2009)

Hatte das Problem auch mal... vielleicht hilft ja dieser Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606
Ist nur schon etwas älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab den Fehler seit einigen Tagen auch (wieder). Der in dem anderen Thread beschriebene Workaround funktioniert diesmal nicht.

(XP 32)


----------



## Taschendieb (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm, Cool wäre es, wenn es irgendwo eine Log Datei geben würde.
Bin auch der Meinung irgendwo war eine.... nur wo??? *grübel*


----------



## Nalumis (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir das gleiche seit ein paar Wochen. Gelegentlich update ich meine Chars dann über einen manuellen Upload.

Was benötigt Ihr für Informationen zur Fehlereingrenzung?


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2009)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche seit ein paar Wochen. Gelegentlich update ich meine Chars dann über einen manuellen Upload.
> Was benötigt Ihr für Informationen zur Fehlereingrenzung?



Das (nicht globale) Problem analysieren wir grad. 

Zur besseren Analyse benötigen wir folgendes:


Lösche alle Dateien im Ordner C:\Users\Public\Documents\buffed\Logs (Unter XP: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\....\buffed\Logs)
Lege für die BLASC.exe eine Verknüpfung an, mit dem zusätzlichen Paramater debug:0 – also „C: \Programme\buffed\BLASC.exe“ debug:0
Starte BLASC mit der Verknüpfung
Starte anschließend WoW oder Runes of Magic
Logge dich mit deinem Charakter ein und lege einen Ausrüstungsgegenstand vom Charakter in die Tasche
Beende das Spiel und warte auf den Upload durch BLASC
Beende BLASC
Schicke mir anschließend alle Dateien aus dem oben genannten Ordner + die Datei Config.db an support@buffed.de mit Link zu diesem Thread hier.
WICHTIG: Starte BLASC2 danach nicht mehr über diese Verknüpfung - die Logfiles wachsen recht schnell an im Debugmodus.


----------



## Phobius (11. Oktober 2009)

So, erst mal Danke Zam. Hast zwar noch nicht zur Lösung des Problems beigetragen aber du kümmerst dich drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie es aussieht ist das ganze wohl doch nicht nur bei mir der Fall. Falsche Aussagen in E-Mails ... Also nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei mir der Fehler ist ist ja mittlerweile Zam & mir bekannt. Und damit ihr das ganze bei euch auch mal nachprüfen könnt ...

@Taschendieb

*Windows XP*
<Laufwerk>:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs

Dort die Datei 'Upload.txt' (je nach dem ob bekannte Dateiendungen eingeblendet werden mit oder ohne .txt am Ende) öffnen. Nach ganz unten scrollen und dann mal schauen was da steht.



> 11.10.2009 15:51:07;Fehler;U; FTP UPLOAD FEHLER(2): Permission denied.
> 
> 11.10.2009 15:51:07;Warnung;UploadData;FTP Upload Fehlgeschlagen! Fallback auf HTTP
> 11.10.2009 15:51:16;Fehler;U; FTP UPLOAD FEHLER(2): Permission denied.
> ...


So sieht das ganze bei mir aus. Und ganz kurz gesagt ... Das Problem ist die Anmeldung oder Berechtigung beim FTP-Server von Buffed bzw. BLASC. (Siehe Zeile 1 und 3).


In der Debug-Datei steht bei mir dagegen nichts nützliches. Trotz allem schickt die mal mit an den Support. Eventuell gibts bei euch ja noch was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Felix

PS: Hat noch wer das Phänomen dass es ab und an im Normalen wie auch im Debug-Modus einwandfrei geht, ab und an aber nicht?


----------



## Nathanyel (12. Oktober 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> PS: Hat noch wer das Phänomen dass es ab und an im Normalen wie auch im Debug-Modus einwandfrei geht, ab und an aber nicht?


Jap, bei mir ähnlich. Grad Debug aktiviert, aber natürlich gemäß Vorführ-Effekt-Theorie klappte alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, morgen mal schauen, heut wird mir das zu spät zum testen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Jap, bei mir ähnlich. Grad Debug aktiviert, aber natürlich gemäß Vorführ-Effekt-Theorie klappte alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uhm - fast peinlich. Wir haben seit kurzem zwei zusätzliche, neue Webserver, die im Loadbalancing natürlich schon integriert sind. Leider gab es (bis eben) auf denen keine Schreibrechte für die BLASC2-Uploads, d.h. das hat die Fehler  erzeugt. Vorführeffekt: Immer wenn es funktioniert hat, habt ihr grad auf die alten Server zugegriffen.

Das ist jetzt behoben.

- Die Probleme beim Aktualisieren der RoM-Charaktere andere Ursachen zu haben scheint, das wird momentan aber auch geprüft.


----------



## Agrimor (13. Oktober 2009)

Geht wieder!


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

